# British Livebearer Association Spring Auction



## Gill (22 Mar 2012)

British Livebearer Association Spring Auction

British Livebearer Association Spring Auction
Sunday 25th March 2012
The Grampian (Corby) Association 
Patrick Road 
Corby 
Northants 
NN18 9NT

Doors open at 9.30am.
Auction begins at 12.30 prompt.
All bags MUST be clearly labeled with the name of the contents, name of seller and any reserve.
All sellers MUST complete an entry form listing all lots.
Hot and cold meals will be available, and the bar will be open.
The auction will be open to non members too.
Tim Addis and Brian Chittenden have been invited to put on stands
It's that time of the year again, and can't wait to go on sunday. Will Stay All Day as the days are longer now.


----------



## Gill (22 Mar 2012)

If Anyone wants me to pick up some bags of Java Moss let me know, or live food cultures.
Wifey has said I can spend £20.00 On Fish, and that will be plenty.


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2012)

If anyone from Cov wants to come let me know by tommorrow.


----------

